# Building an AR-15



## gmatheson1 (Feb 27, 2007)

I am want to build an AR15 in Massachusetts and am not sure which components are legal and not. I was going to go with a 16 inch barrel, a flat top for easy and more accurate sights/scope mounts chambered in 5.56 NATO. I will be using the gun mostly for target but may do some coyote hunting or other smaller game. I have been surfing around the net and not had much luck. Anyone have any experience or suggestions on getting the information besides going into a gun shop?

Also I'm not sure if I can say what site I was considering buying the upper from, but does anyone have an good experience with one over another?

Any advice or opinions would be greatly appreciated. I have been hunting and shooting for years but this is going to be my first "custom build". I want to do it right and make sure I have the best and most accurate advice before I start.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I know you said besides going into a gun shop!! not sure why because they can help you out the best, 4 seasons in Woburn has the largest inventory of AR style rifles.

I know flash surpressors, bayonet lugs and foldable or retractable stocks are illegal.


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

bore if you dont mind me asking what part of mass are you from?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Braintree! Just south of Boston.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Why do you want to build one? Save money?

http://www.bushmaster.com/shopping/weap ... 6m4orc.asp

Why do you guys choose to live in such a POS state. I couldn't handle it out there. uke:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh yeah.....forget that link I just posted. That carbine has a retractable stock and a bayonet lug..... :lol:

Had to rub it in a bit!


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

cool i live like a hour from you i live near nashua


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

If ya go to www.ar15.com you can find all the info you need . I have put toghter a few AR type guns not a hard build . If ya need parts most can be had on www.gunbroker.com , have fun lots to play around with .

Irish 
And to answer a above ? because its a great feeling to build and shoot .Also because we still can !!!!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

$1085 HOLEY BAT TURDS BAT MAN!!!! That is crazy price. Seriously you can build one just like that with a bushmaster lower for hundreds less. It is cool though. As to the part about living in Mass. well there are worse places to live. I will not go in to that but there are. Mass is not that great for pro gun laws. Just keep fighting them.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Mine is going to cost me $800. Exact same gun. :beer:


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

My brother built a Bushmaster AR. He has a Wilson Custom barrel on it and it's super accurate. The only thing that will stop your performance is how much money you want to spend. I think he was around $2,500. when all was said and done. Every part is custom and handpicked. It is a super sweet gun. Enjoy.


----------

